
Tesla Autopilot Urban Environment 360 Degree Visualization - ryzvonusef
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wypE4fC56bg
======
ryzvonusef
> A visualization of the data eight autopilot cameras see when driving in an
> urban environment with cross traffic. Data for visualization was taken
> directly from an autopilot 2.5 car. Pan around for a full immersive
> experience.

